# Sanakirjoista



## Trauer

Moi!

Mä oon miettiny tätä jo pitkään aikaan. Kumpi suomi-vieras kieli-suomi sanakirja on parempi: WSOY:n vai Gummeruksen? Eniten mä oon kiinnostunut suomi-englanti-suomi sanakirjasta.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Trauer said:


> Moi!
> 
> Mä oon miettiny tätä jo pitkään aikaan. Kumpi suomi-vieras kieli-suomi sanakirja on parempi: WSOY:n vai Gummeruksen? Eniten mä oon kiinnostunut suomi-englanti-suomi sanakirjasta.


 
Czemu piszesz bardzo nieformalnym językiem potocznym? „Mä oon”, to jak „nie chcem ale muszem”, albo „poszłem”.


----------



## sakvaka

Ben Jamin said:


> Czemu piszesz bardzo nieformalnym językiem potocznym? „Mä oon”, to jak „nie chcem ale muszem”, albo „poszłem”.



Exactly. "i gotta" talk is forbidden on all the other forums, but this one doesn't have any rules yet.  Should standard Finnish be accepted only?

En ole koskaan oikein pitänyt Gummeruksen sanakirjoista -- WSOY:hyn minä luotan. Toisaalta en ole testannut niitä tarpeeksi, jotta minulla olisi oikeutta antaa tällainen lausunto. ;D


----------



## Trauer

Ben Jamin said:


> Czemu piszesz bardzo nieformalnym językiem potocznym? „Mä oon”, to jak „nie chcem ale muszem”, albo „poszłem”.



Wybacz, ale musze sie z Toba niezgodzic. "Mä oon" nie jest ani odrobine podobne do przytoczonych przez Ciebie przykladow BLEDNEGO operowania jezykiem. Mä oon jest powszechnie uzywane i akceptowane, rzeczywiscie w kulturze wysokiej niezbyt mile widziane, ale wypowiedzi na forum do takowej nie zaliczam.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Trauer said:


> Wybacz, ale musze sie z Toba niezgodzic. "Mä oon" nie jest ani odrobine podobne do przytoczonych przez Ciebie przykladow BLEDNEGO operowania jezykiem. Mä oon jest powszechnie uzywane i akceptowane, rzeczywiscie w kulturze wysokiej niezbyt mile widziane, ale wypowiedzi na forum do takowej nie zaliczam.


En minä osa kiroittaa suomea kovin hyvin, anteeksi. 
Lue kuitenkin mitä Sakvaka on kirjoittanut. 
”Mä oon” on liian puhekielinen tällä foorumilla, kuten "I gotta" englannissä tai ”poszłem” puolassa. 
Muuten, miten erotit väärin ja puhekielen puhe?


----------



## sakvaka

Ben Jamin said:


> En minä osaa kirjoittaa suomea kovin hyvin, anteeksi.
> Lue kuitenkin, mitä Sakvaka on kirjoittanut.
> ”Mä oon” on liian puhekielinen tällä foorumilla, kuten "I gotta" englannissa tai ”poszłem” puolassa.
> Muuten, miten erotit väärän ja puhekielisen puheen?



Onko viimeinen kysymys osoitettu minulle vai Trauerille? Suomesi on muuten yllättävän hyvää!


----------



## Trauer

Ben Jamin said:


> Muuten, miten erotit väärin ja puhekielen puhe?



Poszlem eihän ole puhekieltä, se on vain kielen väärin käyttö.


----------



## Ben Jamin

sakvaka said:


> Onko viimeinen kysymys osoitettu minulle vai Trauerille? Suomesi on muuten yllättävän hyvää!


 
Kiitos ylistystäsi Sakvaka! 
Se Oli vastaus Traurerille. Oletko samaa mieltä?

Muuten, nyt näen virheen tekstissäni: se täytyy olla "en mina osa", ei "osaa", tietysti.

Voisitko selitää forumin lukijoille mitä suomen "diglossia" on (yleiskieli ja puhekieli), ja miten nämä kaksi kielet kaytetään?


----------



## sakvaka

Olen samaa mieltä. Nyt kyseessä on vain uusi foorumi, joten kenties täällä pätee samanlaiset säännöt kuin muuallakin: _Mä oon_ -puhe "pannaan".

Pikkuvirheitähän sattuu aina — ja kaikille.


----------

